# Had sloppy joe's for supper...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

At a friends house, she fixed sloppy joes, SO In honor of everything chris farley & sloppy joe's:


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Adam Sandler is to funny


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't see it at work but I'm laughing just thinking about it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You know I have a rant about sloppy Joes...

... how in the **** do they, on the TV commercial, bite the sandwich without any falling out!! The bun doesnt even crush together pushing any out!!!
For the life of me, have never had mine prepared to THAT consistency!!
I WANT IT LIKE THAT !! ****IT!!!


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Man that's crazy I sing this song in my head every time I eat sloppy joes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ haha.. yeah we were sitting at the dinner table singing..


hogies and grinders hogies and grinders navy beans navy beans navy beans... 

LMAO


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

who's house did you eat at? and im lost about the song


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I refreshed... check again the video should show up now


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

lol 
that made my day better instantly


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never heard that song before. I listened to it once, now the dam things stuck in my head. Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> I've never heard that song before. I listened to it once, now the dam things stuck in my head. Thanks.


hoagies & grinders hooooagies & ginders, navy beans navy beans navy beans navy beans...... MEAT LOAF SANDWHICH!

Sloppy Joe, Slopp Sloppy Joe! :rockn:

your welcome.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

that was 4 mins of my life i wish i had back


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

muddin_lil_sis said:


> that was 4 mins of my life i wish i had back


hahahaha


----------



## fl750mudchic (Apr 4, 2009)

HAHA!! I'm actually laughing out loud! I haven't heard that in years!! I bet I will be singing that in my head while I am trying to teach reading to my kindergarteners tomorrow..... hahaha!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fl750mudchic said:


> HAHA!! I'm actually laughing out loud! I haven't heard that in years!! I bet I will be singing that in my head while I am trying to teach reading to my kindergarteners tomorrow..... hahaha!!


yes you will... lol.. the song sticks w/ you just like a sloppy joe will!


----------

